# My puppy won't walk or move on the leash



## andreangil

He has soo much energy and I'd like to start giving him daily walks but he won't move, he just lays there. Off leash and he's all over the place which is why he needs a leash. Thanks for your tips!


----------



## agility collie mom

Until he is fully vaccinated practice walking on a leash in your house. Make it fun with tiny treats as bait. A little peanut butter on a long handled spoon (so you don't have to constantly bend over) works.
Also see the sticky for loose leash walking under the training section of this forum.


----------



## ever1ast

We had the same issue with our pup when we first brought her home at 9wks old. The vet's thoughts on it was that since she had never been out of the house/yard of the person we bought her from, she was attached to "home" and would eventually adjust. However I did notice that when we took her out on the leash with my kids, she seemed to follow them everywhere, so we used this to our advantage and she followed them around the block. After a few times of this she began to get more eager to walk on her own. Just like the peanut butter suggestion, it seems maybe you need to find the right type of encouragement for your pup.


----------



## Conrad

Here's what I do if one of my dogs doesn't feel like moving on the leash for what ever reason.. I'll walk ahead until theirs slight tension on the leash and simply wait and give praise... For example, the mutt in my sig Jinx had a problem with rail road tracks. So I stepped onto the tracks and she froze.. I just waited for about 20 seconds and she followed me over. Now she doesn't have a problem with them. 

(got that from "Dog Whisperer")


----------



## tgrsnpr

This definietly happened to my dog. When she was a puppy, she would just walk in shaded area or just don't walk at all. I would have to carry her almost all of it. But if you keep bringing your puppy out more and more with the leash on, he would get used to it. Right now I am trying to get my dog to stop biting her leash for the first 30 seconds of the walk. -_______________-"


----------



## nash

was just about to come on here and post the very same thread. we have a 14 week old lab Puppy( Chumley) and whilst hes fine with the lead on around the house and the back and front garden when you try to take him that bit further he sits his little bum down and will not shift for anythin, we have tried the following daddy bit, throwin treats just in front of him, long stick with something nice on it, praise, carrying him down the road and hoping he will walk back, nothing seems to work, so any suggestions would be most greatfully recieved 


Chumleys dad


----------



## melgrj7

Its normal for young puppies not to want to leave the protection of home. Just keep trying and usually with age they start to get more bold and want to explore. Have the puppy drag the leash around the house, supervised of course, so he or she gets used to have it on. Encourage him or her to follow you around the house using treats or toys, while still dragging the leash. When you go outside and try to leave, work on only taking a few steps and then go back inside. Next time try for 4 steps. Slowly work your way up to farther distances, literally one or two steps at a time. If at any time he or she starts to balk again, slow down, go back a few steps. For example, if you have gotten up to 10 steps away from the house, and to try 11 and he or she won't do it, go back to 8 steps next time and try working your way back up again. Each step the pup takes away from the house earns him/her a treat.


----------



## andreangil

Wow! These are all great suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Cracker

Thoughts in puppies head:

Ohh what's that, what's that, what's that? OMD WHAT"S THAT!??! Freeze. 

The world is a crazy place for a pup. Smells, sounds, breezes, the feel of the sidewalk, the feel of the grass. Remember their senses are acute compared to ours. Most pups (at 8 or 9 weeks) and then again at about 15-16 weeks go through this phase. And it is just a phase. Perfectly normal. If they have not been socialized to the world this is even harder for them to overcome. When you go out, take some REALLY yummy treats and a squeaky toy they like. When the brakes go on, just wait. No pulling or tension on the lead as this creates the "opposition reflex" where they resist the pull by counterbalancing it (same thing goes with a dog that pulls on the leash..the tighter the tension, the more they pull..) this is a reflex, not a conscious decision on the part of the dog.

When you've waited (it seems like forever, I know, but only 20-30 seconds)...encourage him with the food, if that doesn't work, use the toy, if that doesn't work, wait again. This stage is a pain in the butt, but believe me, one day the pup will suddenly be all agogogogo and you'll be wishing you were back on "stop and sit". This is all a normal part of puppy development and when the pup starts to feel less overwhelmed by the outside world he will learn to move along.


----------



## Conrad

Cracker said:


> Thoughts in puppies head:
> 
> Ohh what's that, what's that, what's that? OMD WHAT"S THAT!??! Freeze.
> 
> The world is a crazy place for a pup. Smells, sounds, breezes, the feel of the sidewalk, the feel of the grass. Remember their senses are acute compared to ours. Most pups (at 8 or 9 weeks) and then again at about 15-16 weeks go through this phase. And it is just a phase. Perfectly normal. If they have not been socialized to the world this is even harder for them to overcome. When you go out, take some REALLY yummy treats and a squeaky toy they like. When the brakes go on, just wait. *No pulling or tension on the lead as this creates the "opposition reflex" where they resist the pull by counterbalancing it* (same thing goes with a dog that pulls on the leash..the tighter the tension, the more they pull..) this is a reflex, not a conscious decision on the part of the dog.
> 
> When you've waited (it seems like forever, I know, but only 20-30 seconds)...encourage him with the food, if that doesn't work, use the toy, if that doesn't work, wait again. This stage is a pain in the butt, but believe me, one day the pup will suddenly be all agogogogo and you'll be wishing you were back on "stop and sit". This is all a normal part of puppy development and when the pup starts to feel less overwhelmed by the outside world he will learn to move along.


But it works... and it's easier than luring with treats. At least with my dogs.


----------



## Cracker

A slight tug on the leash may work, but PULLING when your dog is in overload mode can be frustrating for all involved and can also teach a pup to hate his leash and collar. Most of us inadvertently teach our dogs to pull, then get frustrated trying to unteach it.


----------



## Conrad

Cracker said:


> A slight tug on the leash may work, but PULLING when your dog is in overload mode can be frustrating for all involved and can also teach a pup to hate his leash and collar. Most of us inadvertently teach our dogs to pull, then get frustrated trying to unteach it.


I don't tug or pull. Just keep enough tension on the leash so they know which direction we need to be going.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND

Conrad said:


> I don't tug or pull. Just keep enough tension on the leash so they know which direction we need to be going.


I 100% whole heartedly agree. I do te leash tension with bait and a let's go command before the tension happens. Once there is ANY forward movement to start, the dog is rewarded with lots of praise. It took my pup 2 days to figure out that let's go means move your feet now. 
never tug, just tension


----------



## Maggot

I have an 11 week old long haired American Akita. Will not budge on the lead. Funny how a few treats get him to move a short way then stops. Wants more treats and moves. Is this typical. The dog whisperer saids get a longer lead the breeder saids a strong leather lead.
:wave:


----------



## cshellenberger

Drop the dog whisperer training, Put a light weight lead on and allow the pup to walk around with it dragging (under supervision) remember you're working with an infant and the baby is most likely scared of the new thing attached to her. Be sure to REWARD all desired behavior.


----------



## Canaqua

cshellenberger said:


> Drop the dog whisperer training, Put a light weight lead on and allow the pup to walk around with it dragging (under supervision) remember you're working with an infant and the baby is most likely scared of the new thing attached to her. Be sure to REWARD all desired behavior.


That's what we did with our puppy, who came from a hoarder's yard and had never been on a leash (or worn a collar) at 12 weeks. First, I put a collar on her and let her wear that around the house until she ignored it, didn't take that long. Then I attached a piece of string and had her drag that around until she ignored it, then a light leash, then a heavier leash...it was only a couple of days until she was used to having something on her neck and something attached to it. Then I picked up the leash and just held it loosely...lots of treats while gradually taking up the slack in the leash. I followed her around attached to the leash for a while before I tried to get her to follow me on it...treating all the time.


----------



## Ali2505

I have just got a dog lhaso from a rescue centre she has been badly beaten in her short 2yrs of life & flinches wen u go 2 stroke her, I put the lead on her 2day 2 take her 4 her 1st walk & she coward as thou I was going 2 hit her with it. I tried taking her over the Heath 2day 4 a nice leisurely stroll but she will not move, just sits or lays down, can anyone give me any advice on how 2 get her 2 walk?


----------



## Ali2505

I got a lhaso from a rescue centre yesterday & I feel she has been badly treated as she filches at loud or sudden noises & everytime we stroke her she cowers on the floor. I could see the fear in her eyes as I attached the lead 2 the collar, it would seem she's been hurt with a lead in her short 2yr existence. I took her down the Heath 2day thinking she'd enjoy a nice stroll as the kennels said she had been confined 2 a barn with a concrete floor 4 the past yr, only she lays down & refuses to move. I don't want 2 tug on the lead but tempting treats doesn't seem 2 work either... Has anyone got any advice on wat I can try next?


----------



## BostonBullMama

Ali2505 said:


> I got a lhaso from a rescue centre yesterday & I feel she has been badly treated as she filches at loud or sudden noises & everytime we stroke her she cowers on the floor. I could see the fear in her eyes as I attached the lead 2 the collar, it would seem she's been hurt with a lead in her short 2yr existence. I took her down the Heath 2day thinking she'd enjoy a nice stroll as the kennels said she had been confined 2 a barn with a concrete floor 4 the past yr, only she lays down & refuses to move. I don't want 2 tug on the lead but tempting treats doesn't seem 2 work either... Has anyone got any advice on wat I can try next?


If she's used to confinement than believe it or not, that may be her source of 'comfort' at the moment. I wouldn't plan to take her on any big extravagant walks just yet, I would put the lead on her and then put her in the backyard (with you) and let her drag it around sniffing and moving at her own pace. Eventually, when she's comfortable, you can pick it up and walk her around the yard, then start making your way down to the sidewalk and maybe just walk back and forth in front of the house. Once she realises walks are fun, you'll be able to take her for a longer and longer one.


----------



## Claudia27

Well, have you had the puppy on a leash before? He probably doesn't know what you want him to do. Try to put the leash on in the house and keep it on to get him use to the idea of being on a leash. Then, you could walk around with him in the backyard. Once he gets use to walking with you, try taking him on a walk.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Kathyy

Ali2505 said:


> I got a lhaso from a rescue centre yesterday & I feel she has been badly treated as she filches at loud or sudden noises & everytime we stroke her she cowers on the floor. I could see the fear in her eyes as I attached the lead 2 the collar, it would seem she's been hurt with a lead in her short 2yr existence. I took her down the Heath 2day thinking she'd enjoy a nice stroll as the kennels said she had been confined 2 a barn with a concrete floor 4 the past yr, only she lays down & refuses to move. I don't want 2 tug on the lead but tempting treats doesn't seem 2 work either... Has anyone got any advice on wat I can try next?


Don't take her for walks yet! Keep her home for a week or so and start working on outings after she is happy at home. Happy means eating well, tail wagging, pottying outside nicely, knows her name and maybe even playing with you. Annoying as it is if she starts barking that is a good sign that she is getting comfortable in her new home. Don't pet her unless she comes up to you. Figure out where she likes to be petted best, it won't be the top of the head. My dogs like strokes on the body, under chin around ears and butt scritches best. Working on outings means putting on the leash, get a cookie. Do let her drag the leash around for a while before you actually open the door, that is a good idea. Then leash on, door open - cookie and so on. Let her pull you a bit. Learning to wait is going to be a valuable tool in teaching her life is going to be good from here on out. 

Maybe she was mistreated but she could be fearful if she hasn't ever been on a leash. When you put your hands over her body it could scare her as well. It is smart for dogs to be wary of new things after they are adults, bold dogs would die approaching something they didn't know was dangerous! If she was confined and not taken out and about as a pup then take it really slow with everything. 

If she cannot take food then she is too scared to move on, go back to a point where she could eat. And tempting treats depend on her. Some dogs go nuts for milkbones, my Max won't eat most commercial treats and even hot dogs! He gets cheese, egg omelet and meat in tiny bits usually. Peanut butter is usually well liked, can put some on a spoon and offer a couple licks. Spoon could really scare her right now though.


----------



## Ali2505

BostonBullMama said:


> If she's used to confinement than believe it or not, that may be her source of 'comfort' at the moment. I wouldn't plan to take her on any big extravagant walks just yet, I would put the lead on her and then put her in the backyard (with you) and let her drag it around sniffing and moving at her own pace. Eventually, when she's comfortable, you can pick it up and walk her around the yard, then start making your way down to the sidewalk and maybe just walk back and forth in front of the house. Once she realises walks are fun, you'll be able to take her for a longer and longer one.


Thanks 4 taking the time 2 reply, much appreciated. I'll try putting the lead on her 2moro & let her walk round the garden, I'll keep u updated on her progress as it's early days yet


----------



## kmmenard

Hi everyone!
So we just picked up our 8 week old puppy yesterday, and that was the first day it snowed. Which means his first time seeing the snow. HE HATES IT!! Hahah
He will not move at all on his leash..like at all.(even inside) I try to praise him and be excited for him to come over and use treats, but I think he is scared AND cold. I do not want him getting used to me carrying him to his pee spot, but I also don't want to pull him. Any suggestions would be incredibly helpful! 
Thank you so much!
Kaitlyn


----------



## Foresthund

The stupid way I trained my puppy to walk on a leash as a kid,was for me or my sister to pull on the leash and the other to push the dog from behind around the yard. Its not the best way,but did get her to walk without stopping after four days. She then needed training not to pull or get overly excited on walks. Treats may work better,and getting the dog used to the leash more.


----------



## spotted nikes

Ali2505 said:


> I got a lhaso from a rescue centre yesterday & I feel she has been badly treated as she filches at loud or sudden noises & everytime we stroke her she cowers on the floor. I could see the fear in her eyes as I attached the lead 2 the collar, it would seem she's been hurt with a lead in her short 2yr existence. I took her down the Heath 2day thinking she'd enjoy a nice stroll as the kennels said she had been confined 2 a barn with a concrete floor 4 the past yr, only she lays down & refuses to move. I don't want 2 tug on the lead but tempting treats doesn't seem 2 work either... Has anyone got any advice on wat I can try next?


Give her a month or 2 to settle in. Put a leash on her in the house, and let her drag it while you are with her. Toss treats to her when she looks at you when you are just sitting around. If she's been abused, it may take a while to earn her trust. Give her treats when she comes up to you. Don't force attention on her right now. Let her settle in. If needed, carry her out, put her down in the grass to go potty, and just sit with her in the grass, while she explores while leashed. If needed, use a longer leash.


----------

